# Timothy Dwight - Theology, explained and defended, 4 volumes



## Mayflower (Sep 22, 2009)

Has any read : Timothy Dwight - Theology, explained and defended, 4 volumes.

I have the works in my library, and read a long time agon some portions of it, i hath high expectations, but honestly i was not, it was not like "wow""!!!!!!

Did i miss something, or is there anyone else whom are very enthiosiastic or not that kind of enthiosiastic (like me) of this work?

Thoughst ?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Sep 22, 2009)

For just a quick response, I thought seriously about buying his works at one point and when I researched him, something (??) about his theology was pretty bad. I wish I could help you more. 



Mayflower said:


> Has any read : Timothy Dwight - Theology, explained and defended, 4 volumes.
> 
> I have the works in my library, and read a long time agon some portions of it, i hath high expectations, but honestly i was not, it was not like "wow""!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------

